# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  wysokie cisnienie i problem z mowieniem

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,moj maz ma 50 lat nie chorowal,dzis rano zaczal mowic niewyraznie wrecz belgotal mial cisnienie 200/100 nie zgodzil sie na pojscie do lekarza ,po 3 godzinach zaczal normalnie mowic i cisnienie mu spadlo ,po godzinie znowu mial 190/100 caly czas lezal ,po kolejnej godzinie znowu spadlo i tak caly dzien ,przy tym wszystkim mowil ze ma smak krwi w ustach .Prosze o rade co to moze byc

----------


## focus9

Objawy , które ma twój mąż świadczą o nadciśnieniu tętniczym, które już musi być leczone. Zaburzenia mowy są częstym objawem tego schorzenia, które jest cichym zabójcom. Należy się niezwłocznie skontaktować z lekarzem.

----------

